# mmsi number



## SeaRay (Jan 23, 2008)

I just got my first VHF radio installed. I was wondering should I get a MMSI number or is it something I will never use? I have never had or used a marine radio before so any advice and help will be apprieciated. Thanks.:help:


----------



## Midway97 (Apr 24, 2005)

https://www.boatus.com/mmsi/about.htm

Its a free registration, Used with the DSC Radio system that is scheduled to be in place in the Great Lakes in 2011 I think. I registered mine and hope I never have to use it, but I think it can be used to find friends when you put their number in your radio in a non emergency... sort of like a conference call, your GPS will display your location and anybody else's whose listed in your groups. I may be wrong with this, but it was the way I understood what I read.


----------



## SeaRay (Jan 23, 2008)

Midway97 said:


> https://www.boatus.com/mmsi/about.htm
> 
> Its a free registration, Used with the DSC Radio system that is scheduled to be in place in the Great Lakes in 2011 I think. I registered mine and hope I never have to use it, but I think it can be used to find friends when you put their number in your radio in a non emergency... sort of like a conference call, your GPS will display your location and anybody else's whose listed in your groups. I may be wrong with this, but it was the way I understood what I read.


I think I will register it. If it's free what the heck, if I never use it no big deal. If it saves my life some day well it was a good decision.


----------

